# Is Fairy Tail good?



## wstickman (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a new manga to read and i've heard good things about Fairy Tail. i watched the first 2 episodes and they weren't bad at all but does it get better? worse? any opinions welcome  

p.s. My favorites include One Piece, Hunter X Hunter and Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a generic shounen manga, nothing stands out about it (I've been reading it since chapter 1 came out)

Spend your time at your own risk.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2010)

It has it's ups and downs, mostly downs, sadly.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 12, 2010)

No.

IIRC, it's done by the same person who created Rave Master/RAVE. That should tell you all you need to know.

You're better off reading Psyren and complaining about how unremarkable _that_ is.


If you're looking for a Shounen manga, I hear Gamaran's good. Been meaning to start it myself.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

> p.s. My favorites include One Piece, Hunter X Hunter and Fullmetal Alchemist


Hah, then I don't think you'll like it that much. Maybe? It has tits/fanservice and is pretty much Bleach if it were about magic, except the main hero isn't an emofaggot and the pacing is faster than light.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2010)

Stick with the manga, the anime is mediocre to the finest core don't expect any sort of top notch animation or any sort of effort being put towards it. It does have a very good soundtrack however and the voice work is solid but it's not enough to keep most interests high


----------



## Trent (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a very decent shonen that doesn't take itself too seriously, not ground-breaking, sure but decent nonetheless. If you liked Rave (Master), you should like this too.

A lot of people like to complain about Fairy Tail but I think it depends on your attitude when reading it.

If you're a moaning little bitch overly critical, sure you can find faults and reasons not to like it. If you overlook the occasional shortcoming, there's lot to like and it can be an enjoyable read. 

It's quite fun, with some badass moments every now and then, likeable characters (and a few cool designs too) and what I find to be an interesting take on the classic RPG spells turned into fighting techniques mages specialize in. 

It's not heavily plot-oriented (a lot of the main super arc is only occasionally hinted at and revelations are parcimonious), so far there was a lot of "let's follow the members of the guild on their random missions" but I actually find that refreshing and like the format anyway. It changes from the classic "hero on a quest/journey".

And there's *loads *of enjoyable fan service. 

Seriously, Mashima is a _master _in that field. I mean in one special episode, the guy manages to tell a funny story with an heartwarming ending while swimming in EPIC levels of fanservice! 

It included a smexy cat outfit worn by the female protagonist, Lucy, that ended up being* justified by a plot detail!!! *


Also, the manga has a _*fast *_pace, which I find to be one of its best characteristic as it makes reading it week per week more interesting, but this does come as a trade off with character development, which is brief and limited to main characters (the background characters will have a basic presentation then the plot will move on).

Think of it as a lighthearted action movie. 

You wouldn't expect delving deeply into the psyche of the elite mooks the heroes fight along the way, would you?  

Well, it's the same here. 

Since the author only has 17 pages per week to tell the story, he made the choice of keeping the pace fast so such trade off is inevitable.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 12, 2010)

Quite simply, no.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 12, 2010)

No, it isn't good.

It doesn't even have a plot, just a bunch of missions and adventures strung together.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought the first 5 volumes of FT but then he reappeared....

16 char of *Gerard*

Due to his appearance, the entire serie was ruined for me so my advice is no.

/thread


----------



## Neelon (Jul 12, 2010)

wstickman said:


> p.s. My favorites include One Piece, Hunter X Hunter and Fullmetal Alchemist



Then don't read it. It's goddamn awful compared to your tastes.


----------



## scorpileo (Jul 12, 2010)

its  a decent read.. quite good in parts.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2010)

Read Toriko instead.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Read Toriko instead.



This                 .


----------



## Neelon (Jul 12, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Read Toriko instead.



Good answer.


----------



## x_danny_x (Jul 12, 2010)

i love it


----------



## Perseverance (Jul 12, 2010)

Like how Naruto ends up beating everyone with a Rasengan, the main character in FT defeats everyone with a Nakama punch (or body part).


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 12, 2010)

Trent said:


> It's a very decent shonen that doesn't take itself too seriously, not ground-breaking, sure but decent nonetheless. If you liked Rave (Master), you should like this too.
> 
> A lot of people like to complain about Fairy Tail but I think it depends on your attitude when reading it.
> 
> ...



My feelings exactly.  If you're looking for a deep story, you wont find it here.  Its a lighthearted action/adventure with great characters and good doses of humor.  It basically feels like One Piece without the serious moments mixed in.  No matter what I, or anyone else, tells you...read it for yourself.  You can criticize anything and everything quite easily, so there's no reason to have anyone tell you something sucks when it quite obviously doesn't.  If it sucked that bad, it wouldn't be as popular as it is .  It may or may not suit your taste, as it depends what you want when you read a manga.  Just try it, and I would definitely try the anime too if you like it.  Its almost every bit as good as the manga...and has been improving in quality since day 1.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 12, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> No, it isn't good.
> 
> It doesn't even have a plot, just a bunch of missions and adventures strung together.



well that ain't true, it has a plot, but it has been puched back since chapter one  
With some random pop-ups from time to time.

Overall nice read and if you like seeing the main owning all the time and see a lot of nakama punches then this is for you


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 12, 2010)

It was pretty _meh_, to me. I stopped at chapter 77 a few months ago. I plan on picking back up sooner or later.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> Just try it, and I would definitely try the anime too if you like it.  Its almost every bit as good as the manga...and has been improving in quality since day 1.


I really hope this is a joke


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2010)

Not at all, it´s just one of those mangas that doesn´t have a base plot and just get on adventures which some are funny but not important at all. It has more downs than ups,thought the ups were really awesome.It´s just to get entertainment because once you are at some point of the history you have the need to know how it will end maybe you will enjoy it but it´s not sure.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 12, 2010)

It's somewhat decent in the beginning, then becomes utter shit later.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 12, 2010)

Fairy Fail is garbage, don't bother reading it. His first manga called Rave is much better.



Edward Newgate said:


> Read Toriko instead.



Listen to this man.


----------



## oricon (Jul 12, 2010)

Its good, its not bad as how everyone here makes it out to be.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Had this arc been without cats I could have agreed with you .

As it is it's a mountain range of wasted potential . _Somewhat _worth it , but the plot is awfully late at finaly establishing itself .


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 12, 2010)

Its great 
People like to complain and be bitchy about it but at the same time like utter crap like Psyren. The series has an over arching plot but its alot more light hearted than character driven.
If you like One piece than I'm pretty sure you will like Fairy Tail.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I'm sure of that 

You'll probably like it so much you won't be able to tell the two apart


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Its great
> People like to complain and be bitchy about it but at the same time like utter crap like Psyren. The series has an over arching plot but its alot more light hearted than character driven.
> *If you like One piece than I'm pretty sure you will like Fairy Tail.*


----------



## Neelon (Jul 12, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> If you like One piece than I'm pretty sure you will like Fairy Tail.



No.
I like One piece and I loathe Fairy fail.
Rave master was just far better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2010)

If you haven't read a lot of manga you'll probably find it a decent read.

But it's not really worth reading, too many manga out there that are way better. Fairy Tail is very generic and uninspiring.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

> If you like One piece than I'm pretty sure you will like Fairy Tail.


I'm sorry mate, but no. 

I love OP and like FT, but saying that if you like OP you'll like FT is just, no. It'd be more accurate to say, if you like Bleach, hentai and Harry Potter, you'd like FT. I happen to like those three things, so I like FT.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 12, 2010)

Fuck FT

Read the Baccano! novels like now


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jul 13, 2010)

I actually enjoyed it quite a bit until I started coming here and reading everyones comments on it and noticing fault I didn't see before.

My advice, read it, and stay away from the discussion boards about it, its become more enjoyable since I started avoiding that one.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 13, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I really hope this is a joke



Its not actually...the anime does a pretty good job of portraying things done in the manga and injecting emotion into scenes that require them.  The soundtrack is great, the animation has been improving (less stills than the first eps), and I don't find it any worse than the manga in the slightest.  Even the fillers they add are at least entertaining mostly.  So please tell me why you would think its a joke.  I'd love to hear why you think the anime is far worse than the manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2010)

Go ahead. its good fap material.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 13, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> It*s not actually...the anime does a pretty good job of portraying things done in the manga and injecting emotion into scenes that require them.*


The anime actually tones down alot of scenes from the manga (Gray stopping Erza's sword) and flat out removes scenes for no good reason (Marakov's battle with Jose is much shorter)


AMtrack said:


> The soundtrack is great, *the animation has been improving (less stills than the first eps)*, and I don't find it any worse than the manga in the slightest.


The animation has more static than Bleach does, it's overuse of CG art between magical arts and rituals also look very ugly in contrast to the stills in motion


AMtrack said:


> Even the fillers they add are at least entertaining mostly.


Do us all a favor and stop talking out your ass for a second and think before you post


AMtrack said:


> So please tell me why I'd love to hear why you think the anime is far worse than the manga.


Because the anime is an inferior adaptation of the manga and doesn't necessarily gives you a reason to watch it, the animation is unimpressive and the added forced humor inbetween is unfunny


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 13, 2010)

I swear there is already a thread asking the same fucking question, people just keep recycling threads.


----------



## Xion (Jul 13, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I swear there is already a thread asking the same fucking question, people just keep recycling threads.



The FT hate is strong here.


----------



## Avix (Jul 13, 2010)

Fairy Tail is brilliant. I've not checked it out in a while, but I seriously need to get reorientated back into it. It is awesome. It's like a pleasant Mix of Dragon Ball and One Piece and Naruto. Only it's about Magic.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe finish the Phantom Lord arc then drop it.


----------



## Batman (Jul 13, 2010)

Fairy Tail should be good. The potential for something great is so apparent. But it falls short because of story, making it regrettably average.

Which is a shame because the concept is a great one. The character designs are appealing. But you just can't shake the feeling that something's missing.


But it does have it's moments.


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 7, 2012)

Story: Not at all
Characters: read above

What stands out is the music and the theme. It's generic, but it's pretty damn beautiful. I like the feel to it.

But if you're a FMA/HxH fan then I'd say you're looking for a good story so...up to you


----------



## OmniOmega (Feb 7, 2012)

Perseverance said:


> Like how Naruto ends up beating *everyone* with a Rasengan, the main character in FT defeats everyone with a Nakama punch (or body part).



Stop comparing Nardough to Fail Tail.

Fairy Tail's only good quality is tits and ass btw


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2012)

It is painfully dull and generic in just about every aspect. Much better manga to waste time on.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 7, 2012)

Why was this revived?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 7, 2012)

It started off very well and remained good for a while until Mashima started his Gerard antics.


----------



## Xion (Feb 7, 2012)

The nakama bullshit is only surpassed by the bastard child of its mangaka, Rave.

It's fun, but don't take it too seriously, even Naruto has more depth in the first arc or two than FT has in its entire existence.


----------



## OmniOmega (Feb 7, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Why was this revived?



Someone necro'd it and me being a dumbass didn't read the previous post


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 7, 2012)

Its pretty bad, I don't see why people think its imaginative or filled with potential.

The story is crap and the characters are boring. Some people in this thread are saying the character designs are good but from what I've seen the abilities are plain and the designs either simple and boring or wacky in a way thats obviously made to counter balance the otherwise unappealing designs (these too end up boring).


----------



## Goshinki (Feb 7, 2012)

oricon said:


> Its good, its not bad as how everyone here makes it out to be.



This. I enjoy it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 7, 2012)

This too shounen-y without any real meat imo. I mean it's not horrible but even for a battle manga it's kind of weak. Like dumbed down One Piece level.

Meh.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 7, 2012)

it's            bad


----------



## felixng2008 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pros

Very good fanservice.

Cons

Poor plot, average/poor characters.
Nakama powerups x 100.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been reading it since the first release and I can gladly say that I enjoyed it. It's that  type of shounen that you can't take seriously, but it will make you laugh.


----------



## Flynn (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly, there's no need to make a thread to ask if a manga is any good. Mostly because, the answers you're going to get are from people who completely hate the series and are going to tell you not to read it, when you might actually like it. Just read the first few chapters and see if you like it or not.

EDIT: and now i realize this is old 
But my point still stands.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 20, 2012)

Nope. It's unoriginal and mediocre. Though you may like it if you haven't read many manga like it (new).

If you want my advice I'd say stay away from manga that use copious amounts of fan service to supplement story.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 20, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Nope. It's unoriginal and mediocre. Though you may like it if you haven't read many manga like it (new).
> 
> If you want my advice I'd say stay away from manga that use copious amounts of fan service to supplement story.



..........


----------



## Shaft (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you like plotshields and flashypowers? If yes then fairy tail is good.


----------



## Random Stranger (Feb 20, 2012)

Only thing it has going for it is T&A. Also Erza.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 20, 2012)

If you haven't read any other Shonen before, than yes. Otherwise, not so much...


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 20, 2012)

The Arcs always end the same.... 

Nakama Power..... 

But overall it is rather enjoyable.


----------



## Stajyun (Feb 20, 2012)

So many damn negative post regarding FT's quality, to tell the truth, i was like most of these same negative posters when it comes to FT a year ago. I though FT was absolute shit even though i kept on reading it, mostly because of these posters brainwashing me to believe so. I then gave it another shot, but this time, i removed the bias i had towards it and read it for what it was. If you want to give it a shot, don't ask people if it's good or anything because they'll tell you it's shit mostly immature kids, that's how it is when it comes to mangas and fanboys. I'll give you my personal opinion on what i like and dislike about FT.

*Positives*
1~Relationship the FT guild share, how they interact with each other.
2~Cool art.
3~Unique Powers.
4~Cool characters.

*Negatives*
1~Fan service.
2~Lack of story background on characters past lives, mainly Dragon slayers.

Most people would just bash FT because it don't really have a main primary plot other than Natsu finding igneel, but don't let that stop you. I say this to you and anyone who wants to read FT, just give it a shot.

You want to see how immature and unreliable they are? Watch how many respond back to my post.


----------



## cbus05 (Feb 20, 2012)

I enjoy Fairy Tail, I just don't take it all that seriously (like any non HxH shounen).


If you're looking for uber intricate plots, amazing character development, tragedy, love, and great twists... stop reading shounen in the first place.

If you're looking for something that's light hearted, has some badass moments, some cool fights, cool powers, and a decent enough plot, Fairy Tail is where it's at. FT has it's weaknesses, but they don't make the story unreadable, unlike some of the cringe worthy crap in naruto, or the incredibly slow pace of bleach with little plot development.

Unlike other Shounens (namely Naruto & Bleach) Fairy tail doesn't attempt to get super philosophical (for the most part). It realizes it's a shounen, and plays out like one.



Speaking personally, if there were better resolutions to some of the fights, or at least some logical explanation of how protagonist A can survive 20 massive explosions, but villain b dies to 1 small explosion, I would rate FT much much higher.

My suggestion to readers... take FT for what it's worth, an entertaining shounen. I recognize that it has it's flaws, but I also find myself looking forward to the new chapters every week. So how can I complain?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 20, 2012)

It lacks any real structure with its story feels like arc after arc is the same thing.


----------



## tminty1 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like it. It's worth reading.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 20, 2012)

It's ratshit, but I can't bring myself to hate it

It's nowhere near as bad as Naruto at least


----------



## Byrd (Feb 20, 2012)

I couldn't handle it... but Buster Keel is much better as well as Witch Hunter and a ton of others


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

I gave up after that piece of shit cat arc.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2012)

An enjoyable manga.

if you ar ethe kind to criticize or try to find things hidden ebtween lines there or trying to get something really serious that you can even say "This thing is fucking awesome"...you better don?t read becaus eyou will crap your pants while in anger.

However if you are looking for some entertainment, a few interesting chars, laughs and fanservice you will love it.


----------



## convict (Feb 20, 2012)

Well it has been two years since OP asked so I am sure he has made his decision. Just in case though, as others have said Toriko seems right up your alley; it is one of my personal favorites because it gives of the same adventurous vibe as One Piece. However, I do admit that Fairy Tail is a guilty pleasure of mine. I am one of the few people who don't read it for the curvy females, but for the interesting cliche characters and general goofiness.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I read it, and I enjoy it.

I'd put it on the same level as Katekyo Hitman Reborn. Power levels are shit, the main character tends to beat everyone for absolutely no reason, and the main plot is nearly non-existant. But it's funny, it has nice characters, badass moments and cool fights. It serves as a good source of entertainment.

At least, I think it's better than current Naruto and Bleach. FT has always been medeiocre, but it has never became worse as the time passed, like those two. Think of it as a (much) weaker version of One Piece, because it has many similarities to that manga.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome , also there's a new character with a bouncing ass.

That said if you can live with Nakama punching FT is worth your time.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 21, 2012)

Jossy said:


> Honestly, there's no need to make a thread to ask if a manga is any good. Mostly because, the answers you're going to get are from people who completely hate the series and are going to tell you not to read it, when you might actually like it. Just read the first few chapters and see if you like it or not.
> 
> EDIT: and now i realize this is old
> But my point still stands.



This .



Dragon D Luffy said:


> Well, I read it, and I enjoy it.
> 
> I'd put it on the same level as Katekyo Hitman Reborn. Power levels are shit, the main character tends to beat everyone for absolutely no reason, and the main plot is nearly non-existant. But it's funny, it has nice characters, badass moments and cool fights. It serves as a good source of entertainment.
> 
> At least, I think it's better than current Naruto and Bleach. FT has always been medeiocre, but it has never became worse as the time passed, like those two. Think of it as a (much) weaker version of One Piece, because it has many similarities to that manga.



And this. . It has been what? 2 years since the OP created the thread so he probably made his decision already.
I read it. And I enjoy it. I recognize it's flaws, but it's very entertainment and has it's good moments and some cool characthers.
Well... If Fairy Tail was utter shit it wouldn't be 4th place last year would it???

Yes, I found FT as a much weaker version of One Piece as well, but still readable.
Well, I guarantee you that there's no manga arround there better than One Piece. So comparing FT to it is kinda unfair but yes, it's a weak version of it. After all Mashima was inspired on One Piece to create FT.


----------



## Pastelduck (Feb 21, 2012)

I enjoy it, but I don't take it that seriously.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2012)

Jack Daniel's of manga; generic and not that special but good enough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Actually it is decent... But there is a FT kind of clone which is better "*Buster Keel*"


----------

